# redfish on blackwater?



## JV22

Anybody catch em? Heard of a couple people catching em around the oyster pile in Baghdad (true or not I don't know) don't really understand the whole brackish vs fresh water and where the line is drawn. I don't have a freshwater license only a saltwater license since I'm new to saltwater fishing figured I'd try to learn about the saltwater fishing and wait on the freshwater stuff. Been told part of blackwater is brackish and I should be able to fish it with a saltwater license but some reassurance from somebody with more experience would be nice. so, provided I can fish the river, where can I fish and where's a decent spot to try without driving way out of Milton(if possible)?


----------



## JV22

And what's good to use for em if they're in there? Got menhaden in the freezer and vudu shrimp on my light rod but is it different in brackish?


----------



## BILL MONEY

cut bait is good .. menhaden or mullet and the best statement i have ever heard about brackish or water in general... "there are no fences in the ocean" which means there is no line telling fresh or saltwater species where to stop... you will find the salty species further up in times of less rain causeing the salinity to rise further up the bays ....


----------



## Desert Eagle

It's not really the water ur fishing in that determines the fishing license you MUST have in ur possession. You can catch Reds, Spotted Sea Trout, Croaker, etc., in fresh water but you MUST have a salt water license if you have any salt water fish in ur possession.

Reds move from salt water, brackish water, and fresh. So, u can catch Reds in most any place along the Blackwater. Having said that, Red fishing any where on the Blackwater has been very limited this Summer. All the rain is probably the largest reason. Best times, if the rain ever stops, will be early to mid-Fall as the water temps start to cool.


----------



## barefoot

2nd what desert eagle said...

I'll add that the big bull reds usually school in the main bay below I-10 bridge in the fall.

My son and I caught-n-released several in the 35" + range. On top water & trolling.
What a hoot that is!


----------



## reelndrag

Desert Eagle said:


> It's not really the water ur fishing in that determines the fishing license you MUST have in ur possession. You can catch Reds, Spotted Sea Trout, Croaker, etc., in fresh water but you MUST have a salt water license if you have any salt water fish in ur possession.
> 
> Reds move from salt water, brackish water, and fresh. So, u can catch Reds in most any place along the Blackwater. Having said that, Red fishing any where on the Blackwater has been very limited this Summer. All the rain is probably the largest reason. Best times, if the rain ever stops, will be early to mid-Fall as the water temps start to cool.


Agreed! I have even caught specks on blackwater by the ol reggies restaurant on a fluke.. with all this rain we have had lately I would think the fresh water has pushed them out of the river mouths


----------



## Desert Eagle

Bay Point is just south of the 3 sunken barges on the west bank of the BW. I've fished that area on more than one occasion and had to release up to 12 Reds because they were too large.

Top water early, before sun-up in the shallows is my favorite!!!


----------



## TheLongshanks88

Last year right about when it started to cool off, i caught this 24" Red. I was fishing on the boardwalk right by the courthouse, toward the railroad. I was using a live shrimp on a popping cork. I caught him on the second cast, theyre out there you just gotta find 'em.


----------



## dabutcher

There are no redfish or specks in upper Blackwater or upper Escambia. Especially in the fall. All of the specks and reds are in the Sound.


----------



## Desert Eagle

Hmmm... Not real sure what you're including in "upper Blackwater" but I catch Reds and Specks as far up the river around Bagdad and Milton. Winter will produce Specks in some of the 25'+ depths in those same regions. 

This Winter, at the northern mouth of Quinn Bayou - that water that runs around Carpenter's Park in Milton - drop a blade or a soft plastic grub straight down in that 30'+ water and you'll find Specks & Whites.


----------



## Rjw615

dabutcher said:


> There are no redfish or specks in upper Blackwater or upper Escambia. Especially in the fall. All of the specks and reds are in the Sound.


But but what if you have "unparalleled techniques?" Could I catch one then?


----------



## gastonfish

dabutcher said:


> There are no redfish or specks in upper Blackwater or upper Escambia. Especially in the fall. All of the specks and reds are in the Sound.


:no: I agree LOL!


----------

